# Wood Burning Heater!



## Baymule (Dec 14, 2016)

Look what my son brought me for Christmas!


----------



## Baymule (Dec 14, 2016)

Building a tile or stone work platform for it , plus tile or stone up the walls (corner) now goes on my to do list. I want to make it look good, so have my research to do. I am excited!


----------



## babsbag (Dec 14, 2016)

What a great gift 

I do believe that that is the exact wood stove that I have.  TSC???

If you have any questions ask away. This is our third house that we installed a stove in.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Dec 14, 2016)

WooHoo!  You trained that boy up right!    Congrats!


----------



## Bruce (Dec 14, 2016)

Whoo hoo!!!! What a great kid you raised. 
And how nice to have an FEL to take it off the truck!

When do you start splitting??


----------



## Baymule (Dec 14, 2016)

He bought it from an individual from Craigslist. So not only did we train that boy up right, he knows how to find a bargain! It does look like one on TSC web site.


----------



## TAH (Dec 14, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## babsbag (Dec 14, 2016)

I really like ours, it is nice and deep which means two things...the logs can be longer and I can put the logs back away from the door so that they don't roll out when I open it.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Dec 15, 2016)

My My!!....would ya just Looky there!!....and we had just been talking about stoves and heaters just the other day....I know it put a Smile on your face for Sure........you'll have to reciprocate with his Favorite meal....boys always Love Mom's cooking!!....take it from someone that Knows....


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 15, 2016)

Congrats


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 16, 2016)

What an awesome Xmas gift! We'd been talking about them and it must have set his ears to burning or some such  That will heat your home quite nicely I'm sure and lord knows you have plenty of wood available to you!


----------

